
What if we paid for Facebook – instead of letting it spy on us for free? - randomerr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/04/05/what-if-we-paid-for-facebook-instead-of-letting-it-spy-on-us-for-free/
======
stephenr
Wasn't there already an attempt at this? app.net ?

I'm sure a sizeable chunk of Facebook's user base would not be willing to pay
_any_ amount.

Take for example: an in-law, who uses Facebook to "store her photos" because
paying (the equivalent of) $0.99 a month for more iCloud storage space, is not
something even within the realm of possibility.

------
dotcoma
What if we just got off the hook instead?

